# Poem



## saucywench (Sep 23, 2009)

One Flaw In Women

Women have strengths that amaze men.
They bear hardships and they carry burdens,
but they hold happiness, love and joy.
They smile when they want to scream.
They sing when they want to cry.
They cry when they are happy
and laugh when they are nervous.

They fight for what they believe in.
They stand up to injustice.
They don't take "no" for an answer
when they believe there is a better solution.
They go without so their family can have.
They go to the doctor with a frightened friend.

They love unconditionally.
They cry when their children excel
and cheer when their friends get awards.
They are happy when they hear about
a birth or a wedding.

Their hearts break when a friend dies.
They grieve at the loss of a family member,
yet they are strong when they
think there is no strength left.
They know that a hug and a kiss
can heal a broken heart.

Women come in all shapes, sizes and colors.
They'll drive, fly, walk, run or e-mail you
to show how much they care about you.
The heart of a woman is what
makes the world keep turning.

They bring joy, hope and love.
They have compassion and ideas.
They give moral support to their
family and friends.
Women have vital things to say
and everything to give.
HOWEVER, IF THERE IS ONE FLAW IN WOMEN,
IT IS THAT THEY FORGET THEIR WORTH.
~unknown~


----------



## ToniTails (Sep 23, 2009)

very cool....


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 24, 2009)

Heres one I wrote. 

*
Not a good girl*

I was the good girl

The one who did what she was told

And her best to please

Always worried about what others thought

After all my feelings thoughts and desires don't matter.

Who am I anyway?

I started to dig to find that answer.

Through the mud slung at me by friends, family, doctors, teachers, and bigots.

Under the guise of its all for your own good, we want you to be your best.

No you want me to be your version on me

And I can no longer accept that I've emerged from that hole.

And dealing with the anger of a lifetime spent

being angry at the unfairness of it all.

Never good enough and the injustice of being treated differently

Cause I don't fit the mold.

When I started to become me

Express my thoughts emotions and passions

I realized that I am incredibly blessed

With those who love me just for me

They see the beauty inside and out

I don't need to fit the mold I broke it honey

Never had to live with the restraints of having to follow the trends

The pressure to be just so

I was never meant to be-just so

Cause I am above average

Above average in body size, heart and soul

My passion always bursting out despite the attempts to reign it in

No longer have much use for those doing the expected

Values tied around looks, commercialism and the right house and friends.

I am free to let my emotions run wild

Be who I am meant to be.

Go ahead you can judge me

Nothing I can do about that

Except continuing to find the real me

r.g.


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 25, 2009)

saucywench said:


> One Flaw In Women
> 
> Women have strengths that amaze men.
> They bear hardships and they carry burdens,
> ...



I had seen this one before, but it's always good to ready through it again. Thanks for posting it.


----------

